# Ingersol Triumph.



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have had an Ingersoll Triumph for about 15 years now, I can't remember how I came by it, but I am interested in how old it is.

Is there any way I can find out which year it was built.


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

you can date most pocket watches by the serial number on the movement.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

It says made in GT Britain 5212M.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Smiths/Ingersoll had a joint venture factory in Wales producing pocket watches and their cheaper range of wristwatches. This range had 'Made in Great Britain' on the dial.

The more upmarket wristwatches were made in Cheltenham and had dials marked ' Made in England'.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have googled till I am blue in the face, but I cannot find any information after 1940 that will help me date it through the marking of 5212M.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

No expert here but Bletchley Park code breakers might date this as (19) 52 and 12 month of year. If that looks appropriate to the watch!


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

bridgeman said:


> No expert here but Bletchley Park code breakers might date this as (19) 52 and 12 month of year. If that looks appropriate to the watch!


Never even thought of that. :wallbash:


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

That's exactly how you date them 1952 December


----------

